# Sponge filter from stuff laying around



## chenning (Oct 2, 2016)

If you use sponge filters than you know the sponges come with a section of material you remove from the middle. I take several of those discard sections and stuff them in a clay flower pot. Run a piece of airline through the bottom of the pot and attach an airstoneto the end inside the pot. Turn it upside down ad turn on the air. I use this forbaby crayfish and it works great.


----------

